# Deep cycle battery sizes



## Andy Taylor (Aug 12, 2014)

Is Group 24 the smallest deep cycle battery out there? I'm thinking of buying a trolling motor for my kayak, and want to keep the weight down. Thanks.


----------



## kofkorn (Aug 12, 2014)

Batteries go all the way down to some of the smaller SLA batteries for kids ride-ons. For example, here's one for a scooter:

https://www.amazon.com/VMAX1000-Battery-Replacement-EVT-168-Scooter/dp/B00BJB7Y7Q

And one for a ride-on:

https://www.amazon.com/UB12150T2-Perego-IAKB0501-Replacement-Battery/dp/B00D1Z1ZSM/ref=sr_1_5?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1407871713&sr=1-5&keywords=Ride-on+Battery

And even smaller, for a computer backup system or security system:

https://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable-Battery-Security-Replaces-Standard/dp/B000BPELMW/ref=sr_1_6?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1407871807&sr=1-6&keywords=12v+SLA+battery


It all depends on how long and how fast you want to run your trolling motor. There will be something to fit your application.

Good luck!


----------



## redbug (Aug 12, 2014)

I have used a tractor battery on a small john boat wit a 30 lb thrust motor 
it would last for about 2 hours on low speed


----------



## Andy Taylor (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks guys. What would be the next smaller deep cycle battery to a Group 24? I'm thinking of a Minn Kota 40 lb. thrust, Endura Max(variable speed).


----------



## bgeddes (Aug 13, 2014)

You don't need 40# thrust on a kayak. I've used a 17# thrust motor on a kayak and that was probably overkill. That is good news though, smaller trolling motor means smaller battery for the same run time.


----------



## redbug (Aug 13, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363144#p363144 said:


> Andy Taylor » Tue Aug 12, 2014 10:14 pm[/url]"]Thanks guys. What would be the next smaller deep cycle battery to a Group 24? I'm thinking of a Minn Kota 40 lb. thrust, Endura Max(variable speed).


are you planning on pulling water skiers ??? a small 30 lb thrust is more than enough


----------



## Andy Taylor (Aug 13, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363188#p363188 said:


> redbug » Wed Aug 13, 2014 9:45 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363144#p363144 said:
> ...



No.  I'm thinking of a 40 lb. thrust because I'd like to get the variable speed feature. The Minn Kota Endura Max series starts at 40 lb. and goes up.


----------



## redbug (Aug 13, 2014)

that's a big motor (in size) to put on a yak even with the shortest shaft ot will be big. another thing to remember that at least here in PA any time you add a motor even to a yak it need to be registered


----------



## Andy Taylor (Aug 13, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363216#p363216 said:


> redbug » Wed Aug 13, 2014 12:57 pm[/url]"]that's a big motor (in size) to put on a yak even with the shortest shaft ot will be big. another thing to remember that at least here in PA any time you add a motor even to a yak it need to be registered



It would need to be registered here also, but it's cheap. They have a 40 lb. model with a 30" shaft(variable speed). The top of my seat is 12" above the floor, so I think the 30" shaft would work well.


----------



## Dark3 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow that thing is gonna get on plane with a 40# lol.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Aug 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363315#p363315 said:


> Dark3 » Thu Aug 14, 2014 12:51 pm[/url]"]Wow that thing is gonna get on plane with a 40# lol.



I have the Nucanoe Frontier 12', and in the forum there, a couple guys said they used a 30 lb. thrust motor, and they could paddle faster. So I don't know what to think.


----------



## Dark3 (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh..well maybe. I have a 30 on my 14 and it rolls good, not enough tho. Im fixin to go upto a 55# terrova with link whrn I grow enough balls to hit the "checkout" button on a 1400 follar purchase lo


----------



## Andy Taylor (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks. I'm thinking of a 40 lb. thrust and a Group 24 battery.


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363321#p363321 said:


> Dark3 » Thu Aug 14, 2014 2:18 pm[/url]"]Oh..well maybe. I have a 30 on my 14 and it rolls good, not enough tho. Im fixin to go upto a 55# terrova with link whrn I grow enough balls to hit the "checkout" button on a 1400 follar purchase lo




Grow up fast. And then post a video of this..


----------



## Jet1932 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a Nucanoe Frontier 12 and I ditched my 30lb thrust and put the 55lb Endura Max on. The 30 was not enough ....the 55 worked great! I can fish a lot longer with the 55 Endura Max too....


----------

